
600,000 Macs Worldwide Infected by Flashback Trojan - sdoering
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/05/600000-macs-worldwide-reportedly-infected-by-flashback-trojan/
======
alanh
Seriously? This headline is last week’s news. Today’s news is a third
subsequent update to Java/OS X.

